# Silloth, Cumbria



## Fuzzypiggy (Sep 22, 2010)

I was up in the Lake District about 3 weeks ago and while driving about up near the north west coast I came across this fanastic find. You head north out of the town of Silloth on the Cumbiran coast.

It's an abandoned hotel, The Skinburness Hotel. I drove past and parked up just in the car park and proceeded to wander about. There was no attempt at security other than simply boarding up the ground floor doors and windows.

While I was wandering about round the back and old-boy, who was walking his dog in the grounds, came over and started talking to me. He told me the place used to be THE place to go in the area and he rememebers going to dances and do's there since about 1935! Then around 2000 the owners couldn't hack it and sold it on to this pub landlord. He ran it into the ground and it lay derelict until around 2005/2006 when they decided to try to sell it for redevelopement. Nothing has been done since then. They had another sale of the site last year but again nothing has been done with the place. 

There is absolutely no sign of damage, no break-ins, no graffiti. I could just about see into the fist floor bedrooms round the back and there still appears to be fixtures and fittings in the hotel rooms! The place is huge and in beautiful condition. Sadly I had the wife and nipper in the car so I couldn't make a better reccy, but I reckon the inside must be absolutely wonderful, especially given the time period when it was erected.

If you're in the north Cumbria area, I seriously suggest you check it out as I would love to see some pictures of the inside.

For now enjoy these external shots.


----------



## tommo (Sep 22, 2010)

would be great to see some internals from here then, like u said i bet its mint inside and always great to bump in to some one thats has had some great memorys of the place when it was still going


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 22, 2010)

What a gorgeous building and a great find.


----------



## chaoticreason (Sep 23, 2010)

Sweet find.It is certainly one of the prettiest hotels I've seen in a while,not to mention the size of the place! it looks pretty big.If where I live in Cornwall is anything to go by it will probably end up being ripped down,though it does have location in it's favour,I hope somebody buys it or failing that - let it slip with grace back into the arms of nature.No bulldozers here please!


----------



## festcu (Sep 25, 2010)

Its all stripped out inside - apart from the evidence of a party

The fixtures and fittings were auctioned off a while ago - down to selling the spindles from the staircase!


----------

